# Weight Pulling



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

I think I want to see if Maddie enjoys pulling. I have tried to research it but there isn't much I can find. She is a fixed mixed breed, and everywhere I can find the dog must be a purebred. So what do you look for in a WP dog? She is turning 3 so age isn't an issue. Can you point me in the direction of a good website? Any where you can find harnesses that are NOT online? Anything else I am forgetting?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I just posted this today: http://www.dogforums.com/dog-sports-show-forum/86257-everything-you-wanted-know.html#post907197 It should answer most of your questions

As for getting a WP harness NOT online, Unless you go to a show where there is WPing happening your not going to find one in a store. I know with the people I pull with we will let newbies borrow our harnesses if they want to practice, or if we aren't using them pull with our harnesses. The first 2 times Nubs pulled I borrowed a harness from someone. That's how I got to know the differences in harnesses and what one I should buy (since this was before I really knew people)


----------



## WashingtonCowgirl (Mar 8, 2010)

I was hoping you would see this thread  Thanks for that link  Who do you pull with?


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I pull with the UKC. I've found it to be a ton of fun and met a LOT of friends though it. There's a lot more pulls in my area as well by the UKC then the other two clubs and the UKC pulls are much closer then the APA or IWPA ones


----------

